# Warm weather waders



## Creeker (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the Cabela's Dry-Plus Breathable Waders with the zipper? I have waders for cold weather duck hunting but I'm looking for something to use for hunting/training in warm/hot weather. I have noticed in other post that the Dry-Plus waders were highly recommended but I have not found anyone mentioning the zipper style. Several good reviews on their site but I noticed people mentioning hunting in knee to thigh deep water so I don't think their zippers are getting tested.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Blueline (Apr 12, 2011)

Wish I had more information for you regarding the "zipper" model, but I do not. I have the regular Dry-Plus waders and really like them. I have owned three different pairs of waders recently, each from a different manufacturer. The Cabela's Dry-Plus are by far my favorite. I wear them through October in Wisconsin with no problems. I just dress in more layers(socks and long underwear in addition to fleece wader pants) underneath for added insulation.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Blueline said:


> Wish I had more information for you regarding the "zipper" model, but I do not. I have the regular Dry-Plus waders and really like them. I have owned three different pairs of waders recently, each from a different manufacturer. The Cabela's Dry-Plus are by far my favorite. I wear them through October in Wisconsin with no problems. I just dress in more layers(socks and long underwear in addition to fleece wader pants) underneath for added insulation.


I too don't have any experience with the zippered variety. But the dry plus waders I just had to replace after 8 years of fishing and hunting abuse were by far the best waders I have owned. Only drawback being is they don't make them in brown anymore which I prefer for hunting.


----------



## Creeker (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. From other threads, reviews and your responses it seems everyone is pleased with the Dry Plus. Cabelas has the zipper style on sale is the reason I was thinking of trying them.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Creeker said:


> Thanks for the replies. From other threads, reviews and your responses it seems everyone is pleased with the Dry Plus. Cabelas has the zipper style on sale is the reason I was thinking of trying them.


They have always stood by there products so I would give the zippered ones a try. Haven't needed to call customer service in years. But the few times I did years ago they were excellent. I actually had to go and check them out on the website they seem to have gotten some good reviews.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Simms.....


----------

